# Print to PDF / Export to JPEG in one page (from Mail)



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I know they are 2 diff formats, but they provide the same result. 

I'm trying to see if there is a way to print an entire email, in one page - no matter the length. Print to PDF provides pages, but not one page. 

Is there such a plug in?? Figure this request might best in this section.

Thx!


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

UPDATE: 

I could be closer than I thought. In mail, I changed the paper size of print, to over 2000mm+, but the content of the email vanished. Hmmm. Still poking around, but will invite plug in solutions. 

Thx


----------



## Junior (Feb 4, 2015)

Have you tried adjusting the scale to fit the sheet size you're printing to?


----------



## ScorpioCa (Apr 7, 2006)

why do you need to print your email all on one page? If you need electronic records, just keep the email in folders for future reference?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

When you go to print and save as pdf, change the "*Scale: %*" to something lower than 100% and check the preview window to check it all fits.

Not forgetting that if you go too small, you won't be able to read the tiny text if it's a large email message that gets shrunk excessively.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

ScorpioCa said:


> why do you need to print your email all on one page? If you need electronic records, just keep the email in folders for future reference?


It's for presentation purposes.

H!


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Junior said:


> Have you tried adjusting the scale to fit the sheet size you're printing to?


Hmmm. That will not work since I still need to content of the page to fit as it did in the original email. Just ran a test w/ a random email. 

So imagine an HTML email that you're trying to piece into one long page. I can actually do it in PS - but I feel there must something easier. 

Thanks for that suggestion. 

H!


----------

